# Diesel Exhaust Fluid



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

No need to drain. It's a consumable fluid. Visit your dealership and they should be able to sell it there. Most shops have it in stock as it is used for diesel pickup trucks.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

my father has a durmax desiel, he uses the stuff he buys on amazon, works perfectly as long as it is the blue fluid it should work.... but there is one tip that people have been giving us on the blue fluid... DO NOT RUN IT ALL THE WAY DOWN, refill it before it goes dry, it allows the old fluid to mix with the new stuff... a freind drains its and the refills it, and it has issues often. 

hope that helps. 

btw sorry that the refill place is in the trunk under the mat, really sucky place for it


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> my father has a durmax desiel, he uses the stuff he buys on amazon, works perfectly as long as it is the blue fluid it should work.... but there is one tip that people have been giving us on the blue fluid... DO NOT RUN IT ALL THE WAY DOWN, refill it before it goes dry, it allows the old fluid to mix with the new stuff... a freind drains its and the refills it, and it has issues often.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> btw sorry that the refill place is in the trunk under the mat, really sucky place for it


Not that bad of a place for it considering it is designed to go at least 10k miles.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

UREA ! Amazing chemical reaction to reduce N OX >


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Should fill it for free at dealer. Falls under the 2 year maintance plan.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Every other oil change?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> Every other oil change?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It was designed such that it would not have to be filled before the oil is changed, so your dealership would just top it off for you at oil change time. The tank lasts quite a while as it is a very efficient vehicle. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

There are already people working on bypassing that system. It is electronically controlled and I'm sure we'll see soon a solution.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

If you don't have time to get to the dealer, you can buy DEF from any Walmart.


----------



## wybogambler (May 22, 2017)

The 2 year Maintenance plan starts when the car comes off of the factory line. My plan ran out in 15 months.


----------



## krom (May 30, 2015)

2 years from date of first sale. bought my 14 after it had been sitting on the lot for over 400 days. Got 24,000 miles of service.


----------

